# .338 Federal opinions?



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Any opinions on the .338 Federal? It seems to me a rifle in this caliber could be a good medium range deer and elk gun.

Also, please take out your crystal ball and predict whether this cartridge is going to become more or less popular or sink into obscurity.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know to much about it but I bet it will be good on any game in North America. The only concern I would have is if it last. If you reload I would just stock up on brass so you don't have to worry about it, or if you do not reload I would recommend getting a more common round.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you reload and they discontinue it then all you have to do is run a 308 Winchester brass through a 338 Federal sizing die and you are set. You may have to fire form the reworked case for your rifle but it works.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

it will take some practice to be consistant at 300 yrds and beyond.... and a range finder is a must. But other than that I love the caliber! it's right at home in the dark timber with a short barrel for deer/elk/bear.
brass is easily made from 308 win.... If you don't reload, start. because this is one of those cartridges that gets much better with a handload (case capacity/seating depth)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've always been curious about that round. I love medium bores and wildcats. From what I've read the drop is pretty reasonable at 300 yds. I imagine the ammo will always be around to some degree. Whether or not rifle companies keep chambering rifles in that caliber is a different story. I think it would perform really well on any game in the states. It would make a great elk round with it's heavy bullet and modest recoil. Wouldn't be my first choice on a bison hunt though. As far as reloading it would burn less powder and there would be a never ending supply of .308 brass available. Would a .30-06 work as well and be easier to feed? Yes. The .338 comes chambered in more compact rifles that would be very handy in the timber but still be able to reach out in the open. It'd be a good choice if you didn't mind some of the inconviences that can pop up from having a rifle in a less mainstream chambering.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

35whelen said:


> I've always been curious about that round...


Maybe one way to look at it would be to say that the .338 Federal is to the .358 Winchester as the .270 is to the 30-06, i.e. a slightly flatter shooting round in roughly the same power class, except that the .338 Federal has a slightly higher kinetic energy than the related round (.358), whereas the .270 has a slightly lower kinetic energy compared to its related round (30-06). Another difference is that, like the .270 vs. the 30-06, the .338 makes a slightly smaller hole in the target than the related cartridge, the .358.

Another way to look at is to say that a .35 Whelen or .338-06 would certainly eclipse the .338 Federal in terms of raw power, but does a .338 have enough power to accomplish what is expected of it? After all, no matter what cartridge one selects it is always possible to find one with more power, so it becomes becomes an interesting question of where one should draw the line.

As for me, if I had enough spare money I would probably consider buying a rifle chambered for .338 Federal... something with a relatively short barrel as well as being not too heavy, but also not too light either, whatever that means.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

The Ruger Frontier was a great platform for the .338 federal. I don't believe they make those anymore, but they were chambered in the .338 when it premiered a few years back.


----------

